# Gold



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

Anyone buying gold stocks?
Here is a recent video from Laurence Roulston from Kitco that might be of interest.
http://www.kitco.com/KitcoNewsVideo/index.html?v=12-10-04lawrenceroulston_1


----------



## thompsg4416 (Aug 18, 2010)

Hawkdog said:


> Anyone buying gold stocks?
> Here is a recent video from Laurence Roulston from Kitco that might be of interest.
> http://www.kitco.com/KitcoNewsVideo/index.html?v=12-10-04lawrenceroulston_1



Everyone says we should be buying gold but I haven't. I can't get over the feeling that its already gained so much that we could alreadybe at the top. I'm very likley wrong but that is how I feel


----------



## Hawkdog (Oct 26, 2012)

check out GWY.v
One of Laurence's picks.


----------

